# Ruby Comp or Amira Expert?



## alexcomp (Apr 11, 2011)

In order to maintain domestic tranquility, I must acquire for my wife, a woman specific bicycle. She has informed me in no uncertain terms that there is a difference between female and male physiology. I am now a believer.

I have heard good things about the Amira expert and was following a 2010 model on eBay rather closely. Then I talked with a local bike shop guy who seemed knowledgeable and indicated that the expert has an aggressive geometry and might not be suitable for a woman of middle age who is not a racer and more into 25 through 50 mile rides at an average pace of 13 to 15 mi./h. He suggested that the Ruby comp or the Ruby comp limited might be a better choice because of the more relaxed geometry.

I was really warm for the Amira expert that will finalize tomorrow but am willing to give it up if it is the wrong bicycle for my wife. I would greatly appreciate input on the choice between those models and also open it up to the other woman specific models that might be appropriate for her. She has been riding Ultegra level components on a carbon frame Madone (men's model) – 2006 vintage. I would like to stay with Ultegra or comparable SRAM componentry.


----------



## Tire Biter (Jul 24, 2012)

alexcomp said:


> In order to maintain domestic tranquility, I must acquire for my wife, a woman specific bicycle. She has informed me in no uncertain terms that there is a difference between female and male physiology. I am now a believer.
> 
> I have heard good things about the Amira expert and was following a 2010 model on eBay rather closely. Then I talked with a local bike shop guy who seemed knowledgeable and indicated that the expert has an aggressive geometry and might not be suitable for a woman of middle age who is not a racer and more into 25 through 50 mile rides at an average pace of 13 to 15 mi./h. He suggested that the Ruby comp or the Ruby comp limited might be a better choice because of the more relaxed geometry.
> 
> I was really warm for the Amira expert that will finalize tomorrow but am willing to give it up if it is the wrong bicycle for my wife. I would greatly appreciate input on the choice between those models and also open it up to the other woman specific models that might be appropriate for her. She has been riding Ultegra level components on a carbon frame Madone (men's model) – 2006 vintage. I would like to stay with Ultegra or comparable SRAM componentry.


My understanding is the Ruby is the female version of the Roubaix. The Amira is the female version of the Tarmac. The Dolce is the Aluminum version of the Ruby at a lesser price. Someone here will correct me if I've got that wrong. Google Roubaix vs Tarmac and you will find a bunch of explanation. LBS gave you good advice if your spouse is looking for a comfortable fitness endurance type road bike; unless the spouse is really flexible and fit, competitive, and likes to go fast most of the time. Most importantly, make sure whatever you get is the correct size and not a guess.


----------

